# Stand Still! (while brushing)



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Mucho is 13 weeks old. He has a silky coat, except the bum area where it's more wiry and "standing out". No idea if this is common or not.

Anyway, we brush him twice a week and once we start brushing his rear end, where he has a few knots to be undone, he *really* doesn't like it. I try to grab him to get it over with, but he is really uncomfortable and scared.

I think that I should start brushing daily (or even twice a day) to eliminate the painful areas, but I'd like to make him a bit more comfortable when on the grooming table. Asking him to "play dead" so I can brush his chest and underside is a bit too much I guess 

I give him the occasional treat when he is calm while brushing but I'm not sure if that's OK or if I should rather give him a big one when finished.

It's a similar situation with nails - he's not scared of the trimmer but at some point he'll decide he's had enough and start pacing around and going dangerously close to the edge of the table.

Any pointers?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

First, yes, daily grooming will DEFINITELY help... not only to get him more used to it, but to help stay ahead of painful de-matting. ... And if he's matting at that age, my guess is you are going to REALLY have to stay on top of his grooming, at least through blowing coat. Once a day is probably adequate at this point, though many of us find that you need to go to twice a day during blowing coat.

Second, yes, LOTS of small treats while grooming is the way to go. He won't understand at all if he only gets the treats at the end. All he'll learn from that is "If I make her quit earlier, I'll get those cookies faster!" 

With nails, try doing just one foot per day, so you don't expect him to stay still for too long at once. And make sure you are handling his nails LOTS every chance you get, even when you aren't grooming him.

Finally, a grooming arm and grooming loop will help you TREMENDOUSLY. then you can have both hands free to position and work on him without fear that he's take a header off the table! You can also teach him to lie on his side for grooming. That's what most professionals and breeders do. I had trouble teaching Kodi to do that. (he was my first dog, and I think I just wasn't firm enough and consistent enough about it) and the grooming loop has been a great alternative for us.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

OK, more questions (I'm a he, BTW! My GF helps out but I'm the geek hanging out in forums):

Are there brushes more suitable to this kind of thing? I have a cheapo one that looks as good as any that I've found. I also have a comb with two thicknesses I use once finished brushing to check for unseen knots.

I try to brush him when he is sleepy as he really loves belly rubs then, and he will roll over. I work his chest, neck and inside of the legs then, as fast as I can. 

I usually put him on the dining room table (with a non-slip rug underneath). I just now tried putting him next to me on the sofa and he lied on his side which indeed was much easier. 

I'll keep a steady supply of treats while brushing. Hopefully he'll catch on


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

orestis said:


> OK, more questions (I'm a he, BTW! My GF helps out but I'm the geek hanging out in forums):
> 
> Are there brushes more suitable to this kind of thing? I have a cheapo one that looks as good as any that I've found. I also have a comb with two thicknesses I use once finished brushing to check for unseen knots.
> 
> ...


"He's" are welcome here too! 

People tend to by lots and LOTS of cheap grooming tools, then most come around to the fact that spending the money ONCE, on good quality tools that really work is much more cost-effective. This typically happens in the middle of blowing coat, when they realize that those cheap tools aren't cutting it any more!

I think most people here use a Chris Christensen 005 Butter Comb as their main-stay for grooming adult dogs. Secondary would be a brush... either a CC metal pin brush or a CC wood pin brush. I prefer the wood pin, personally. I also use a good quality slicker for brushing feet and furnishings. (the feathery hair on the backs of their legs) I have a couple of CC slickers that I like, but my favorite by far (and also the most expensive) is a LePooch.

The thing with ANY brush, but ESPECIALLY a slicker, is that it you use it AFTER you have worked any mats free with the comb. (corn starch is great for helping make mats slide out easier) Then you use the pin brush and/or slicker to go through, fluff them up, and remove and dead baby hair from their coat. (especially important during coat blow, as this is the stuff that CAUSES mats by wrapping around the new hair growing in) You need to use the comb to get right down to the skin, all over, to make sure no mats are "hiding out". If you just use a brush, the brush can go over the surface of mats that are close to the skin, and you don't even notice them until they get BIG!!!

That's not such a big deal right now, while your guy has a short puppy coat, but it's still better for both of you to get used to the tools you will continue to need and use as his coat matures.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I second what Karen says about good quality grooming tools. It is hard to believe the difference that really good tools make in the dog's comfort and in how the tool goes through the coat. Also, clean hair is easier to comb through. Though puppies don't "need" daily grooming doing so will help establish tolerance for grooming that will be essential as they grow up. Comb all over down to the skin at least once each day, handle feet, mouth, ears, rear, and body many times throughout the day. Keep grooming sessions short and firmly but very gently insist on your pup lying still. Keep the session positive and your inner energy calm. If you get frustrated or exasperated your pup will pick up on this and become anxious and wiggly. Use lots of treats and calm praise while grooming. It also helps to have enough exercise prior to asking for stillness that the pup has a good chance to comply.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie is a squirmer. She has no issues being held or touched but once the brush comes out she wants to mouth it. 
I found elevating her helps tremendously. I see a grooming table in our future.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

An update from Mucho: Three times now, I got him up on the sofa, nice and comfy, and brush him there. I let him squirm around a bit, but he eventually settles down (which I reward with a tiny treat).

He is way more comfortable on the sofa than he ever was on the table. It's a bit more awkward for me and I really need to be sure I'm covering all the areas, but it works nicely.

I've also found that when I start brushing when he's feeling sleepy (in between naps, for example) he almost likes brushing. He even rolls over some times for a belly rub and then I comb his chest and inside of the legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome! It's much less important where and how you get your pup used to regular grooming than it is that you find something that works for both of you! Sometimes I envy people who have been able to teach their dogs to lie still, on their side, for grooming. But Kodi HATED that position, and for us, having him sit or stand, and using a grooming loop made all the difference. 

What matters is finding something that works!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You might try a good conditioner on the hair that seems to be a different texture.It may help soften it and be easier to comb.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler always stood for grooming, but since he tore his ACL, I have him lie on his side and it's working out quite well. It works better if I get him while he sleepy though. As Karen said, whatever works,


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

definitly DAILY combing to get him used to it! high quality shampoo/conditioner and baths every 10 days or so...


----------



## HavanaV (Nov 11, 2013)

The previous posts are so RIGHT. Daily grooming when they are puppies is essential..not only for them to look good but to become familiar with the routine and the comb. I dont have a grooming table or loop, but I have always placed Havana on my lap while combing her and there are 2 problems areas...1) her front paws...she hates to have them brushed, combed or even touched. WE had them checked out but she is just sensitive to this particular area, 2) when I find a mat, I need help from my better half to spray "The Stuff" on the matted area and then that allows me to work it out. OH I forgot as she aged, she has gotten bigger and that means less room on the lap, but since we have been doing this for 5 years she knows the routine and stays in place...I may have to squat a little but she gets done!

BTW: when we are gone away, and a neighbor who watches Havana and who Havana knows well tries to comb her..not the same...Havana fights the neighbor tooth and nail. So to me, that proves the routine is essential! However, she does like and enjoy the groomer who of course uses the loop.

Twice a week is not enough especially for a full coat havanese!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva is much more pleasant for grooming if she's allowed to lie on he favorite pillow. I sit on the couch and put her next to me on the pillow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavanaV (Nov 11, 2013)

By letting her lie on the pillow you are able to get the "top" coat which is the easy part. Do not neglect to get the paws, underbelly, and especially the underbelly near the paws..thats where the Matts really form and are hard to get.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes HavanaV I know how to brush her. I line comb all of her including paws. She is mat free.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

